# Banned from Farmaton sub for asking for hplc reports



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports



Are you surprised?
Its ASF lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


Ive seen you on ASF bro. I pointed out to multi that Farmatron is the same as Pomps or a ripoff and he deleted that post. ASF is straight up shit.
I used to have respect for Multi but he covers up and promotes shit sources so he is essentially no better than the lowest form of bottom feeding scum there is: PSL reps who are ASF mods.

Sorry bro.
BTW, I seen some of your posts in the Pit. Watch out cuz not ANYTHING goes. You start making too much sense and pointing out the stupidity of the constant conspiracy theories you will get banned. I did for trolling in the PIT doing the same thing, of course I was a little meaner about it (the reason for my ban actually said trolling).
They don't like people making sense or going against the echo chamber.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


Thinly veiled attack? A one liner asking for an HPLC report is an attack now? 🤣🤣🤣

I mean I guess it is ASF, so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Thinly veiled attack? A one liner asking for an HPLC report is an attack now? 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I mean I guess it is ASF, so 🤷‍♂️


The site has turned to basically all shit sources and conspiracy theorists.
Remember JuicePal?  They took forever to pull that sub when everyone knew that they were popped. They cover up for shit sources plain and simple.

The owner is a RAT and mods are his minions, all of them except maybe Montego and Sherk but at this point anyone who goes along with that RAT owner is likely SUS. I am extremely disappointed in Multislacking. I have seen him cover up for shit sources now more than once. I don't know why he would want to be in bed with the RAT owner but its enough for me to distance myself from him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


OMG, I just read the pic you posted. What an absolute piece of shit. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Confession time... There is one source I use on ASF. I won't say who.. because not a source board and I won't vouch for a source anyway, but their raws have always been quality. Although I confess I only had my first order tested.

Only time I check ASF now is to see if said source is running a sale.. although now I've bought so much from them that they will send a message to my secure email asking if I need anything in the sale.

ASF is a shit forum. I remember for the longest time they didn't even have an SSL certificate for their site, so it would always throw up security messages in the browser. I mean who the fuck is too cheap to buy an SSL certificate?


----------



## shackleford (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


you've been canceled!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

PS, where is @BigBaldBeardGuy or @Test_subject?  I believe both know how shitty XT is as Pomps sold that too and has a list almost identical to Farmatron. Actually I know of a few other 'different' sources that have the same list. I think its just a tactic to try and rebrand from Pomps and put out a 'new' source.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Confession time... There is one source I use on ASF. I won't say who.. because not a source board and I won't voice for a source anyway, but their raws have always been quality. Although I confess I only had my first order tested.
> 
> Only time I check ASF now is to see if said source is running a sale.. although now I've bought so much from them that they will send a message to my secure email asking if I need anything in the sale.
> 
> ASF is a shit forum. I remember for the longest time they didn't even have an SSL certificate for their site, so it would always throw up security messages in the browser. I mean who the fuck is too cheap to buy an SSL certificate?


Dude, the owner is absolute scum. I am not joking when I say he will literally crawl over your dead body to reach a dollar bill on the other side.
The guy is cheap AF and shady AF. Bottom line he thinks cheap is best and he does not care about members at all.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Dude, the owner is absolute scum. I am not joking when I say he will literally crawl over your dead body to reach a dollar bill on the other side.
> The guy is cheap AF and shady AF. Bottom line he thinks cheap is best and he does not care about members at all.


That doesn't surprise me. Everything about that forum is about money first.

I wish I was a corrupt uncaring asshat... I'd be rich. Wait, actually I don't wish that at all. I'd gladly be poor over fucking people over. Hard for me to accept that there are people where there is no line they won't cross, even when there are obvious examples like that clown.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ive seen you on ASF bro. I pointed out to multi that Farmatron is the same as Pomps or a ripoff and he deleted that post. ASF is straight up shit.
> I used to have respect for Multi but he covers up and promotes shit sources so he is essentially no better than the lowest form of bottom feeding scum there is: PSL reps who are ASF mods.
> 
> Sorry bro.
> ...


I’m not worried about getting banned there. 
I don’t pull any punches. 
Everytime I post over there their rep Fletcher and alt account Augustine just argue with me. 
Apparently push pull legs progressive overload doesn’t work you have to do cardio to lose weight. 
I just wanted to post it here before it gets deleted there.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> PS, where is @BigBaldBeardGuy or @Test_subject?  I believe both know how shitty XT is as Pomps sold that too and has a list almost identical to Farmatron. Actually I know of a few other 'different' sources that have the same list. I think its just a tactic to try and rebrand from Pomps and put out a 'new' source.





			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/pomps-pharma-all-stay-away.134397993/


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2022)

You're a naughty, naughty boy!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're a naughty, naughty boy!!!


I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a source flat out refuse before. 
I’ve seen them make some dumb off the wall excuses but to simply say nope is a new one.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a source flat out refuse before.
> I’ve seen them make some dumb off the wall excuses but to simply say nope is a new one.



Bro is talking shit like hes Pfizer
What a joke


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

A simple (no we don't supply this info) would have been more professional.

It' not as easy for a ugl to do as people assume, it's not the cost it's the time it takes. 

So instead of being honest they got defensive which shows something is not right.

Mistakes happen with labs and the best have very few but when I see this I smell 

You have all the right to ask that, it's the response that's in question!

You guys and gals on these shit boards all have 0 trust and should, I hope you all find that someday, I been there myself! 

It seems the shit boards selectively scam, water down and over charge, they do so because it's a racket of thieves running them boards and all about the dishonest💲.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not worried about getting banned there.
> I don’t pull any punches.
> Everytime I post over there their rep Fletcher and alt account Augustine just argue with me.
> Apparently push pull legs progressive overload doesn’t work you have to do cardio to lose weight.
> I just wanted to post it here before it gets deleted there.


yeah, I hope you dont get banned. I just know from experience that ANYTHING does not go in the Pit. Plus you are going after a sponsor that pays the RAT owner to be on there. My guess is they will make a reason to ban you.

I hope I am wrong though. I love it when people like you stand up to idiots in an echo chamber.  You really rattle the idiots and that's why they want to ban you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Bro is talking shit like hes Pfizer
> What a joke


Well that kind of makes sense cuz XT labs is shit and well the Pfizer vaccine kills  many more people than COVID does so I can see the correlation according to most of the conspiracy nuts on ASF.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> A simple (no we don't supply this info) would have been more professional.
> 
> It' not as easy for a ugl to do as people assume, it's not the cost it's the time it takes.
> 
> ...


Great assessment. Also, he was way past unprofessional, he banned @RiR0 from his sub for simply asking the question and then proceeded to insult him about his comments in the Pit. So he brought in unrelated topics.
Farmaton, the reps and ASF admin, owner and mods= SUS AF


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Here’s his excuse or response to not testing


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s his excuse or response to not testing


Apparently Xt labs is too big to be able to test products.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Apparently Xt labs is too big to be able to test products.


And apparently they don't even care if their own stuff is dosed properly before they start selling the product to customers.

Even if I give benefit of the doubt, and assume they are moving more product than they have reserve raws for and therefore have to sell ASAP to get more raws... and assume they really don't have time to test... it doesn't mean a person doesn't have the right to ask the question as many times as they want to ask it

Banning you for asking a simple question, instead of just responding with this off the bat, is what makes them look shady AF more than anything else.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s his excuse or response to not testing



To my point in the other post on timing and trust also, but taken too far and out in leftfield. 

If it takes a month for results then it's too late.

Smarter approach is dealing with a person that handles that before you even purchase the raws, this takes a special relationship built on years of trust, if they are that big they should have and understand this.

I will say in all my years of experience raws aren't really much in question, it's the shady fucks sourcing that are. They want and need repeat business in China, legit raw suppliers are not screwing around, although admittingly tren ace raws are hit or miss batch to batch in moisture.

When you know the whole circle of life in this you know the truths, the bad comes from scammers on both sides of the ocean. 

I have invested a portion of my life over 10 years learning all this because I got tired of the bullshit myself and teammates went through. I decided to protect us as a team, a team with professional athletes involved.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

Anyway brother, they are not handling your question with integrity and you have all right to let others know this.

I am in no way defending them, never heard of them, I'm providing the best insight I can!


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> To my point in the other post on timing and trust also, but taken too far and out in leftfield.
> 
> If it takes a month for results then it's too late.
> 
> ...


The thing is they should wait until they receive the tests results before selling the product. 
That’s how you get primo on the label with an unidentifiable compound in the bottle. 
They’re not testing at all. Just making gear and selling it.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Anyway brother, they are not handling your question with integrity and you have all right to let others know this.
> 
> I am in no way defending them, never heard of them, I'm providing the best insight I can!


No man you don’t even come across like you’re defending them


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The thing is they should wait until they receive the tests results before selling the product.
> That’s how you get primo on the label with an unidentifiable compound in the bottle.
> They’re not testing at all. Just making gear and selling it.



Easier said then done brother, just have to find the people you never have to question, this is also easier said then done.

I trust my circle, I had to learn and find the right people, World Record Lifters involved and a couple or more Pro Level Bodybuilders. All involved for over a decade.

A circle of trust and knowledge can be hard to obtain.

I understand were you are at, I hope someday you find what many others have as myself, piece of mind and trust worthy people in this lifestyle.

I been where you are, I just took time to change that!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

My whole point isn't defending not testing it's about not giving up finding your way so you can find piece of mind in what you do, many of us have fond that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

I will say one thing @RiR0, I saw one response where he says the reports can be faked. He is correct about that but @janoshik can verify.
PSL knows all about faking reports and the lowest form of bottom feeding scum on the planet (PSL reps who are also mods on ASF) sweep it under the rug like it never happened.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I will say one thing @RiR0, I saw one response where he says the reports can be faked. He is correct about that but @janoshik can verify.
> PSL knows all about faking reports and the lowest form of bottom feeding scum on the planet (PSL reps who are also mods on ASF) sweep it under the rug like it never happened.



Prime example of bad forums, unfortunately most are because everyone is getting paid!


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Easier said then done brother, just have to find the people you never have to question, this is also easier said then done.
> 
> I trust my circle, I had to learn and find the right people, World Record Lifters involved and a couple or more Pro Level Bodybuilders. All involved for over a decade.
> 
> ...


It’s easier said than done but there are sources that do it. 
And if any bad hplc reports come back from blind customer tests the good sources fix it and make a change. 
Not these guys though. They’ll deny and call it a fake report. 
I never had any interest in using them. I have a handful of sources I’ll use. 
It was never about me. I was calling them out so people could be better informed. 
I just really hate shit sources. 
I’ve been at it for a long time so I can smell the bs from a mile away.
It’s also really fun to fuck with shit sources.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I will say one thing @RiR0, I saw one response where he says the reports can be faked. He is correct about that but @janoshik can verify.
> PSL knows all about faking reports and the lowest form of bottom feeding scum on the planet (PSL reps who are also mods on ASF) sweep it under the rug like it never happened.


Yep. He conveniently ignored the part about verification. I tagged Jano so he could clear that up,


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s easier said than done but there are sources that do it.
> And if any bad hplc reports come back from blind customer tests the good sources fix it and make a change.
> Not these guys though. They’ll deny and call it a fake report.
> I never had any interest in using them. I have a handful of sources I’ll use.
> ...


Oh good, thought you were stuck brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s easier said than done but there are sources that do it.
> And if any bad hplc reports come back from blind customer tests the good sources fix it and make a change.
> Not these guys though. They’ll deny and call it a fake report.
> I never had any interest in using them. I have a handful of sources I’ll use.
> ...


I thought you were new to this and now feel silly, on the other hand I hope it helps someone else not in our shoes!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Oh good, thought you were stuck brother!


I see there are a handful of idiots trying to gain up on him there. The problem is that their logic is so flawed and idiotic that even though they have numbers, he makes them all look stupid.
Now that is fun when you can make an entire group of idiots look stupid all by yourself and then they get triggered and call for your ban.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I see there are a handful of idiots trying to gain up on him there. The problem is that their logic is so flawed and idiotic that even though they have numbers, he makes them all look stupid.
> Now that is fun when you can make an entire group of idiots look stupid all by yourself and then they get triggered and call for your ban.



I'm just not accustomed to them boards, haven't been for 10 years as I've been in a safe place away from all that.


----------



## janoshik (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep. He conveniently ignored the part about verification. I tagged Jano so he could clear that up,


>https://www.janoshik.com/verify 

Online automatic verification system I got running. 

Also, I have clients from all over the world who ship one day and get the results next day.
There are expedited options for both shipping and analyses. Just imagine, Monday morning you send out samples and Tuesday lunch you have the results from the other side of the world. When the stars are right it happens.

Third, all stuff sold in pharmacies is tested, it's literally a requirement, lol

No point in arguing. Sources come and go. Forums come and go. 
Testing only proliferates more and more.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

janoshik said:


> >https://www.janoshik.com/verify
> 
> Online automatic verification system I got running.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this response. 
It’s fun arguing with them. Especially if I can add some transparency by calling out their bullshit


----------



## janoshik (Apr 9, 2022)

Gotcha, it's always fun when some source I've never heard about in my decade of being around claims to be too big to test stuff


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

janoshik said:


> Gotcha, it's always fun when some source I've never heard about in my decade of being around claims to be too big to test stuff


That part literally made no sense to me. 
I’ve never heard that before.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In case anybody comes here asking about this lab. I was banned and insulted for asking for hplc reports


How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue.. 😆


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue.. 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this guy ?


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue.. 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂 a few bottles of their mystery elixir.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

No lab is too big to test. None zero. Nada. Let's take test p for example buy 2kg of raws test both of Cool beans. Brew said raws in its entirety. Test p dosed at 100 mg...100 grams of raw will make you 100 bottles 2kg is 2000 so you can make 20 liters of the stuff no lab selling that amount in the whooping week it takes good ole @janoshik to get results. Bottom line if a source doesn't have to test they won't. Save money and allows wiggle room to play w product. Underdose this switch that label here fuck you pay me


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No lab is too big to test. None zero. Nada. Let's take test p for example buy 2kg of raws test both of Cool beans. Brew said raws in its entirety. Test p dosed at 100 mg...100 grams of raw will make you 100 bottles 2kg is 2000 so you can make 20 liters of the stuff no lab selling that amount in the whooping week it takes good ole @janoshik to get results. Bottom line if a source doesn't have to test they won't. Save money and allows wiggle room to play w product. Underdose this switch that label here fuck you pay me


The newest response is they’re now a gmp certified lab. 😂 that produces trenbolone and sells straight to the black market


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The newest response is they’re now a gmp certified lab. 😂 that produces trenbolone and sells straight to the black market


Yep. That's all you need because lord knows noooooooo black market dealer of any kind stepped on products in any manner . That answer they provided you should really make you feel ashamed. Embarrassed to be a man even🙄🙄🙄 fuckin dummies


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The newest response is they’re now a gmp certified lab. 😂 that produces trenbolone and sells straight to the black market


I would say tho they their are probably way more UGL that don't test then ones that do


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yep. That's all you need because lord knows noooooooo black market dealer of any kind stepped on products in any manner . That answer they provided you should really make you feel ashamed. Embarrassed to be a man even🙄🙄🙄 fuckin dummies


I am extremely suprised multi the mod let it go and didn’t ban me. I was fully prepared to be banned.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I am extremely suprised multi the mod let it go and didn’t ban me. I was fully prepared to be banned.


Never been over there only ever heard that it's trash


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I am extremely suprised multi the mod let it go and didn’t ban me. I was fully prepared to be banned.


Montego had your back in a way as well and you were careful not to get into "sponsor bashing" territory.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Montego had your back in a way as well and you were careful not to get into "sponsor bashing" territory.


I like monte he even sent me a message he’s stepped in a few times for me. 
@Adrenolin stepped in to. 
The fucker changed his attitude.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue.. 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its another ASF cover up and Multi is part of it. I saw his response. Makes me sick that even Multi turned into a scumbag.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I am extremely suprised multi the mod let it go and didn’t ban me. I was fully prepared to be banned.


Based on his responses I would say he is watching you closely. He seems to be siding with the sponsor IMO.  He is waiting for you to bash in source discussion. Don't do it. Keep it in the pit and they wont have a good reason but sometimes that still doesnt matter.

The plus for you is Monte sees the bullshit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

Also @RiR0 can you do me a favor?  Tell that idiot Glycoman the NEJM study inclusion criteria included patients reporting symptoms up to 7 days which means they took patients from 1 day, 2 days, 3 days 4 days, etc and not past 7 days.
I dont know why that dumb fuck thinks he is an expert when he cant even read the inclusion criteria. This was posted before but got deleted
I would owe you one bro. I also hate idiots who spout misinformation/disinformation. 
Fuck that idiot and the rest of the dumb fuck echo chamber.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Also @RiR0 can you do me a favor?  Tell that idiot Glycoman the NEJM study inclusion criteria included patients reporting symptoms up to 7 days which means they took patients from 1 day, 2 days, 3 days 4 days, etc and not past 7 days.
> I dont know why that dumb fuck thinks he is an expert when he cant even read the inclusion criteria. This was posted before but got deleted
> I would owe you one bro. I also hate idiots who spout misinformation/disinformation.
> Fuck that idiot and the rest of the dumb fuck echo chamber.


I got you


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I got you


Sweet. I have to admit I wasn't checking out that forum lately but when I heard you were posting, I got interested again. I love how you lay shit out and bring logic to the table.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

@RiR0 did you expose that shit lab on other forums?  He seems to think you are doing him a favor. He is dead wrong. The only people that will buy from him on ASF are noobies at least I would hope so.  Plus the prices are insane.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Apr 9, 2022)

I find it interesting that he likened asking for HPLC test reports to defending pedophilia.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 9, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> I find it interesting that he likened asking for HPLC test reports to defending pedophilia.


You never heard that one before? It kind of goes with the Disney thread in their pit.
Here is the logic. If you go to DisneyWorld or DisneyLand from a few weeks ago to any time afterwards you support pedophilia. Additionally if you watch a Disney movie, show, whatever in the same time period, you support pedophilia.

Now here is where it gets interesting. You also support pedophilia is you ask for HPLC results. Does it make sense to you now?


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 9, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> I find it interesting that he likened asking for HPLC test reports to defending pedophilia.


Because I don’t think Disney is a pedofile grooming cult I’m a defender of pedofiles 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 9, 2022)

Its simple
Even if they move that much product
Doesnt matter
Keep testing

After results continuously come back dosed properly, everyone will feel okay about itz not fuckinf hard


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Apr 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know that I’ve ever seen a source flat out refuse before.
> I’ve seen them make some dumb off the wall excuses but to simply say nope is a new one.



Some sources believe they're above testing. They've been around awhile and got nothing but feelz reports to bolster their ego's and that's good enough for them. Shit, we got one (probably more) in house. i wouldn't use his gear if he gave it to me at a 95% discount.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2022)

All I can say after all I already have is that indeed if someone is intentionally doing wrong they should be exposed.

It's a hard thing to do because most are crooked, especially loud wide open sources.

I know for a fact there are crooked board owners, when I was new 2 drew me in to mod for them,  I found out the hustle and stuck up for the ones getting burned and banned I was.

Not only do the mods and owners allow and  set up scamming, they threaten and strong arm sources on their boards. They set them up to make big business then strong arm them for money and goods.

Came here, never looked back or made a place for myself anywhere else.

I no longer know how and who is doing what or where but feel it must have gotten worse not better because they are all still out there!


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 9, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Some sources believe they're above testing. They've been around awhile and got nothing but feelz reports to bolster their ego's and that's good enough for them. Shit, we got one (probably more) in house. i wouldn't use his gear if he gave it to me at a 95% discount.


Who??


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue.. 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUS and Multi thanked him for posting because he knows Max doesn't like the drama.
GTFOH Multi you scumbag faggot. I know you watch this forum too. When exactly was the date you turned to covering up for shit labs multi?  Maybe you can post that information in ASF for members. I don't know what your handle is here because you didn't have the balls to use your multi handle.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The newest response is they’re now a gmp certified lab. 😂 that produces trenbolone and sells straight to the black market


I love it when labs say that. Immediate flag. You know Praetorian was GMP too yet somehow their shit was far from what was on the label. Interesting how that happens in a GMP facility.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I love it when labs say that. Immediate flag. You know Praetorian was GMP too yet somehow their shit was far from what was on the label. Interesting how that happens in a GMP facility.


That was insane. That’s what brought me to asf to dog pile on praetorian. 
All the evidence was there. The hplc tests and everything and there was members who said they didn’t care what any test said because preat is a good dude and they got gainz


----------



## Send0 (Apr 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That was insane. That’s what brought me to asf to dog pile on praetorian.
> All the evidence was there. The hplc tests and everything and there was members who said they didn’t care what any test said because preat is a good dude and they got gainz


Can't save everyone.... at ASF you literally can't save anyone because they think the sources are their best pals who only have their own interests at heart


----------



## shackleford (Apr 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can't save everyone.... at ASF you literally can't save anyone because they things the sources are their best pals who only have their own interests at heart


if im not mistaken, the mods are reps. talk about conflict of interest.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> if im not mistaken, the mods are reps. talk about conflict of interest.


Yep they are... Conflict schmonflict 😅


----------



## shackleford (Apr 10, 2022)

i got sick of all the bullshit they kept pushing in my inbox. i reported it all as spam, because thats exactly what it was, and they banned me.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Apr 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Who??



Can't name names here. A mythical creature of sorts with 500 mg/ml Mast. Pfft. i'll believe it when i see it tested... So i guess that will be never.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Can't name names here. A mythical creature of sorts with 500 mg/ml Mast. Pfft. i'll believe it when i see it tested... So i guess that will be never.


Sounds like a crock off shit , even if true that shit has to hurt real bad!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Apr 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I love it when labs say that. Immediate flag. You know Praetorian was GMP too yet somehow their shit was far from what was on the label. Interesting how that happens in a GMP facility.


GMP is literally just a title that manufacturers give themselves. There is no standard to which you certify yourself and no one comes through to audit your GMP claim. It’s just a phrase at this point.

I’ve worked in enough manufacturing environments and been through enough ISO (and other govt) audits to know GMP isn’t actually even real.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Can't name names here. A mythical creature of sorts with 500 mg/ml Mast. Pfft. i'll believe it when i see it tested... So i guess that will be never.


Can't see something that doesn't exist


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 10, 2022)

Reminds me of about 4 or 5 years ago there was this new and crap UGL down south where most of their stuff was either bunk, underdosed, or 100% mislabeled.  One of the "distributors" at my gym literally wanted to step outside after I told one of my friends to stay away from that garbage.

They were the same ones where a chick at the gym thought she was getting Anavar and more than likely got d-bol based on her side effects.  It sure as hell wasn't var that she was taking, that's for sure!


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 10, 2022)

I've been avoiding ASF for the most part lately. I remember checking Farmaton not long ago to see what it was about and got the feeling like something was off. New source with a site claiming to be around for a while and no testing. See people "vouch" for them as per usual when a new source pops up. The only source I liked over there is gone now.



Send0 said:


> ASF is a shit forum. I remember for the longest time they didn't even have an SSL certificate for their site, so it would always throw up security messages in the browser. I mean who the fuck is too cheap to buy an SSL certificate?


Omg that shit used to bug me out. I remember after hardening my browser it kept giving me warnings when I clicked on any forum there. I would get errors or security messages saying it was trying to redirect me to HTTP instead of HTTPS. Big part of the reason I stopped visiting or signing in.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How much was he paid to post this now out of the blue..
> View attachment 20550



That guy in the pic looks like he doesn’t use steroids.  his physique could easily be achieved naturally


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank god for Monte. The only mod over there calling out the bullshit. All of the rest of them are covering up and praising shills like max and a guy that just joined who claims XT is excellent
Fucking horrible shady ass site and mods. Bottom feeding scum, except Monte.....


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Thank god for Monte. The only mod over there calling out the bullshit. All of the rest of them are covering up and praising shills like max and a guy that just joined who claims XT is excellent
> Fucking horrible shady ass site and mods. Bottom feeding scum, except Monte.....


Yep monte is a good guy. He’s messaged me a few times telling me he likes me being there.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 10, 2022)

They’ve tried every lie and excuse in the book plus a couple new ones. 
The funniest one is that I’m a shill for somebody getting paid. 
They even tried say it was for Jano until I posted lab4tox. 
If I’m supposed to get  paid somebody let me know. 😂 
Im the worst shill in history apparently. 
Im doing it for free.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 10, 2022)

They think I’ll let it go but they don’t how much time I actually have and how much time I’ll devote to something.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They think I’ll let it go but they don’t how much time I actually have and how much time I’ll devote to something.


Fucking A bro. Keep calling those bitches out. I like how you don't back down.
And Monte is pretty decent. I messaged with him quite a bit when I first joined ASF.
I bet you he is the only reason you aren't banned.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 11, 2022)

@RiR0 looks like Multi just threatened to ban you in one of the threads about 20 min ago.
Unreal what a cocksucker he has turned into. Even Monte can't stop the echo chamber idiots and scum ASF mods from banning people that question a shady lab.
The way I read it if you keep pointing out their bullshit you get banned and it goes away and gets swept under the rug. If you remain quiet it goes away and gets swept under the rug. No win situation. I guess the scammer can keep preying on newbies and the echo chamber can keep singing the shady lab praises.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I love it when labs say that. Immediate flag. You know Praetorian was GMP too yet somehow their shit was far from what was on the label. Interesting how that happens in a GMP facility.


If a lab tells you that they’re GMP certified, they’re either full of shit, or they’re “certified” in some crooked Moldovan podunk where they paid the local government a bribe. 

A lot goes in to actual GMP certification and the whole “GMP certified” thing is just used by UGLs as an excuse to avoid testing and questions from people who don’t know better.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @RiR0 looks like Multi just threatened to ban you in one of the threads about 20 min ago.
> Unreal what a cocksucker he has turned into. Even Monte can't stop the echo chamber idiots and scum ASF mods from banning people that question a shady lab.
> The way I read it if you keep pointing out their bullshit you get banned and it goes away and gets swept under the rug. If you remain quiet it goes away and gets swept under the rug. No win situation. I guess the scammer can keep preying on newbies and the echo chamber can keep singing the shady lab praises.


During the whole Uncle Z bullshit, Monte straight up said that he’d quit being a mod if Uncle Z and his subsidiaries weren’t banned over the faked testing fiasco.

Later on he backtracked and didn’t quit, but he did say that the reason for not banning came from the top and came down to one thing: money.  The board owner didn’t want to lose three paying sponsors.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> During the whole Uncle Z bullshit, Monte straight up said that he’d quit being a mod if Uncle Z and his subsidiaries weren’t banned over the faked testing fiasco.
> 
> Later on he backtracked and didn’t quit, but he did say that the reason for not banning came from the top and came down to one thing: money.  The board owner didn’t want to lose three paying sponsors.


I think he did finally leave Z but he does rep for IronLion and one other. Sherk left PSL yet both Sherk and Monte still say good things about PSL/Z which is still shady.
Monte was the only mod to point out the recent bullshit but honestly I believe all those mods take their orders from PSL/Z and the RAT owner. They have shut down the criticism to one thread although the praise threads are multiple.
Why does PSL/Z dominate the mods on that forum?  Right now they basically are dying to ban @RiR0.  @RiR0 watch out for Multi, he is playing like he is your friend but he will stab you in the back. He has proven to me that he is a piece of shit and a cocksucker. I am just warning you.  I do not trust him.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think he did finally leave Z but he does rep for IronLion and one other. Sherk left PSL yet both Sherk and Monte still say good things about PSL/Z which is still shady.
> Monte was the only mod to point out the recent bullshit but honestly I believe all those mods take their orders from PSL/Z and the RAT owner. They have shut down the criticism to one thread although the praise threads are multiple.
> Why does PSL/Z dominate the mods on that forum?  Right now they basically are dying to ban @RiR0.  @RiR0 watch out for Multi, he is playing like he is your friend but he will stab you in the back. He has proven to me that he is a piece of shit and a cocksucker. I am just warning you.  I do not trust him.


I thought Rehh was the rep for Ironlion?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I thought Rehh was the rep for Ironlion?


Yeah, he is too or was.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

@Send0 REHH and one other mod there that I cant remember the name mistook me for another person who had a 'lifter' handle and PMed me basically asking me to hook them up with weed. 
I told them they have the wrong guy as I don't even smoke. That should tell you something else about the mods over there.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Send0 REHH and one other mod there that I cant remember the name mistook me for another person who had a 'lifter' handle and PMed me basically asking me to hook them up with weed.
> I told them they have the wrong guy as I don't even smoke. That should tell you something else about the mods over there.


That whole forum is crooked as fuck.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Send0 REHH and one other mod there that I cant remember the name mistook me for another person who had a 'lifter' handle and PMed me basically asking me to hook them up with weed.
> I told them they have the wrong guy as I don't even smoke. That should tell you something else about the mods over there.


Hey, I smoke weed.... but I'm also not stupid enough to PM members asking for a hook up 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I smoke weed.... but I'm also not stupid enough to PM members asking for a hook up 🤣🤣🤣


Exactly. Plenty of people smoke weed and almost everywhere it is legal now but to cold PM someone out of the blue for a hookup was bizarre at best.
I don't know if it is legal in his state now but essentially he was looking to get shipped from the west coast to his state closer to the southeast coast. This was like 3 years or so ago.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They think I’ll let it go but they don’t how much time I actually have and how much time I’ll devote to something.


Did you see their HPLC thread last night?

Hot Pics of Latina Chicks... I had to give them credit, it was cleverly funny


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Exactly. Plenty of people smoke weed and almost everywhere it is legal now but to cold PM someone out of the blue for a hookup was bizarre at best.
> I don't know if it is legal in his state now but essentially he was looking to get shipped from the west coast to his state closer to the southeast coast. This was like 3 years or so ago.


Around 2014-2015 they had a seller there for edibles, carts, wax, etc


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Did you see their HPLC thread last night?
> 
> Hot Pics of Latina Chicks... I had to give them credit, it was cleverly funny


He saw it. He linked it in the Pomp's thread. Funny but obvious the guy is trying to get him to bite.
Multi is acting like his friend but I can tell you from experience it is an act for Multi. He will ultimately side with the majority like usual and then still try to act like your friend.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Around 2014-2015 they had a seller there for edibles, carts, wax, etc


well pomps does still sell edibles for sure and I think also cartridges. They used to sell ritalin too but it is not on their website.
King labs still up on ASF (another lab with no testing) sells knock off cartridges.

PS - Are you saying that the sponsor ONLY sold those things?  That is pretty nuts. I personally don't like to see sources that get into that other shit. It leads me to believe it will be easier for them to go down. I can't back up if this is true or not but it is something that always sticks in my head and makes me paranoid to use them.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Did you see their HPLC thread last night?
> 
> Hot Pics of Latina Chicks... I had to give them credit, it was cleverly funny


Yeah I linked it. 
I’m not sure how anybody can read their responses, how they handle the situation, and see how unstable farm is and still use them.
All they are is a giant red flag, 
They will without a doubt dismiss any bad tests from paying customers. They’ll call them haters or trolls or paid shills and say it’s fake.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah I linked it.
> I’m not sure how anybody can read their responses, how they handle the situation, and see how unstable farm is and still use them.
> All they are is a giant red flag,
> They will without a doubt dismiss any bad tests from paying customers. They’ll call them haters or trolls or paid shills and say it’s fake.


This is why I think they are the same people as Pomp's people. When BOP had issues and all those jackoffs came to ASF, Pomps did as well. The rep was exactly just like this guy, confrontational and no apologies.
I don't think they are a rebrand of Pomps as Pomps still is running but they are a spinoff I believe run by the same guys in an attempt to deflect for any negativity anyone has seen on Pomps.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is why I think they are the same as Pomp's. When BOP had issues and all those jackoffs came to ASF, Pomps did as well. The rep was exactly just like this guy, confrontational and no apologies.


Oh I’m almost 100% positive it’s the same guys that run pomps. 
Just a different website. 
I notice a lot of labs that sponsor athletes are the worst sources.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

*Thank you for choosing to read this post. 

"Who are we?"

We are FARMA*TON,

We are Husbands, Fathers, Brothers, Sons & Grand Sons.
We are Wives, Mothers, Sisters, Daughters & Grand Daughters.
We are Born, Bred, & Bled AMERICANS, not just by birth, but by DEFINITION!

We are the taxed & trodden, the working class, the families that have put everything on the line for our beloved country & families, generation after generation.
We are people who have watched the "Pandemic" destroy our businesses, take away our jobs, our loved ones, and SO many of our dearly-earned freedoms.
We are the descendants of men & women who would not be ruled!
We are hard-working, hard-livin', & hard lovin' people...

...we don't aim to be the biggest or the loudest, we are just good people who are grateful to be doing what WE do, BEST!

We look forward to getting to know all of you and meeting your needs as a sponsor in this community.

Thank you for all of the welcoming and positive feedback we have received since joining ASF!

Big American Love,
- Farma*ton Team*


Jesus christ, this copy is unbelievably cringe


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

You're selling bathtub brew steroids to meatheads, not life insurance to veterans


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're selling bathtub brew steroids to meatheads, not life insurance to veterans


Yeah but have you seen ASF. Half those guys post exclusively in the PIT about how shitty the govt. is and how their lives are ruined by Democrats. If they arent posting that, they are posting about COVID and how they are experts. So the ad does suit the imbecile users there.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah but have you seen ASF. Half those guys post exclusively in the PIT about how shitty the govt. is and how their lives are ruined by Democrats. If they arent posting that, they are posting about COVID and how they are experts. So the ad does suit the imbecile users there.


I just logged on for the first time in years.

It was always a shithole, but now it's just unbelievable. If I didn't know any better, I would swear that the entire board was an elaborate and very clever parody.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> *Thank you for choosing to read this post.
> 
> "Who are we?"
> 
> ...


They certainly have their target audience pegged.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 12, 2022)

Farmaton sounds like farm brewed gear...


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah but have you seen ASF. Half those guys post exclusively in the PIT about how shitty the govt. is and how their lives are ruined by Democrats. If they arent posting that, they are posting about COVID and how they are experts. So the ad does suit the imbecile users there.


I literally posted a link on how to properly read a study and had someone try to argue against it. 
I hate when people say “I did my research” when most don’t even know how to begin to look at the research. 
If they actually did properly it would take them anywhere from days to months. 

They always fall back on “you can find a study to support anything” when they get proven wrong. Then they just pile on a bunch shit that has nothing to do with actual subject at hand. 
Case and point is ivermectin. You can produce all the evidence to show it’s either ineffective or hasn’t been shown to do anything for Covid and they start talking about vaccines or death rates. 
I asked well if Covid isn’t that bad then why are you taking horse dewormer?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I literally posted a link on how to properly read a study and had someone try to argue against it.
> I hate when people say “I did my research” when most don’t even know how to begin to look at the research.
> If they actually did properly it would take them anywhere from days to months.
> 
> ...


Yup, I saw that with implicitdumbnut and Glycofag both morons
Glycofag says Stick to the facts, thats all except he made statements about the NEJM paper that were false either because he has horrible reading comprehension or he is purposely spreading misinformaton.
After he was called out on being wrong twice his response was, you are a troll and look there are numerous flaws in that paper and 27 papers that say ivermectin is effective, blah blah blah.
Such a dumb hypocrite.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I literally posted a link on how to properly read a study and had someone try to argue against it.
> I hate when people say “I did my research” when most don’t even know how to begin to look at the research.
> If they actually did properly it would take them anywhere from days to months.
> 
> ...



Well its actually quite interesting

One, The FDA doesnt allow research into ivermectin as a Covid drug, so finding s Covid study in the U.S is impossible

So I suppose we wont know either way for s long time


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well its actually quite interesting
> 
> One, The FDA doesnt allow research into ivermectin as a Covid drug, so finding s Covid study in the U.S is impossible
> 
> So I suppose we wont know either way for s long time


NEJM article was in Brazil. ASF google experts questioned the protocol and then lied about what was actually done and what was reported because they cant read or they are in denial.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

For those interested, here is the article:








						Effect of Early Treatment with Ivermectin among Patients with Covid-19 | NEJM
					

Original Article from The New England Journal of Medicine — Effect of Early Treatment with Ivermectin among Patients with Covid-19



					www.nejm.org


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm currently reading a thread called "6 Foods to Heat up Your Sex Life."

It was posted by a mod.

ASF is a treasure.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm currently reading a thread called "6 Foods to Heat up Your Sex Life."
> 
> It was posted by a mod.
> 
> ASF is a treasure.


ASF is def a treasure.................to those that believe it is good to find a pile of shit as it will eventually turn to diamonds or be can used as coal.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah but have you seen ASF. Half those guys post exclusively in the PIT about how shitty the govt. is and how their lives are ruined by Democrats. If they arent posting that, they are posting about COVID and how they are experts. So the ad does suit the imbecile users there.


Seems like at least half that forum are migrants from IronMagazine Forums (also owned by yours truly, Rob and John)


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Seems like at least half that forum are migrants from IronMagazine Forums (also owned by yours truly, Rob and John)


John guy must be heavyiron aka Doc GoogleIron I assume. Other than his almost Wes level conspiracies he doesn't add too much drama although he pretty much exclusively posts his ignorant vomit in the Pit.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I literally posted a link on how to properly read a study and had someone try to argue against it.
> I hate when people say “I did my research” when most don’t even know how to begin to look at the research.
> If they actually did properly it would take them anywhere from days to months.
> 
> ...


My "research" always leads to more and more questions, I almost always have MULTIPLE tabs opened up going deep down the rabbit hole. Here's my browser on my computer, I have like 95 tabs on my phone as well. lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> John guy must be heavyiron aka Doc GoogleIron I assume. Other than his almost Wes level conspiracies he doesn't add too much drama although he pretty much exclusively posts his ignorant vomit in the Pit.


Yessir. He used to stay out of the conspiracies and actually did post some good info. But in the last few years I've seen some racist shit from him and lost respect for him.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 12, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Farmaton sounds like farm brewed gear...


If it was legitimate Farm Grade veterinarian use, I might actually be about it. lol


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> If it was legitimate Farm Grade veterinarian use, I might actually be about it. lol


50mg/ml EQ?  No thank you. Might as well just drink it at that point.


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 13, 2022)

I had to stop reading that thread. The cringe was overloading my brain. I haven't seen a source go full retard like that before. Their rep has only been on the board for 2 months 

ASF is a noob trap and for older guys that either aren't tech savy or too comfortable to look elsewhere. I've had some success but could of been luck too.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 50mg/ml EQ?  No thank you. Might as well just drink it at that point.


Imagine 600-800mg of that a week holy fuck 16ML of love. Might as well use it as that site enhancement oil as well .I don’t get much from EQ ran under 600mg


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 13, 2022)

Funny thing is Maxmuscle said in his shill post that ASF does a pretty good job of vetting sources. Such a load of crap. They pay money, they get a sub forum. Zero vetting. When someone attempts to vet such as ask for hplc reports he gets lashed out on. Same happened to me when I asked Alpha or something like that about their test reports which they claim to have just won’t share. I been staying away from there. No point anymore. Not enough people want to do harm reduction and where it’s needed most it’s frowned upon. I have a small pocketful of sources I’d use so I’m good. Plus after I’m done with current stash (another year or two) I think it’s time to hang it up, nothing but test for me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Funny thing is Maxmuscle said in his shill post that ASF does a pretty good job of vetting sources. Such a load of crap. They pay money, they get a sub forum. Zero vetting. When someone attempts to vet such as ask for hplc reports he gets lashed out on. Same happened to me when I asked Alpha or something like that about their test reports which they claim to have just won’t share. I been staying away from there. No point anymore. Not enough people want to do harm reduction and where it’s needed most it’s frowned upon. I have a small pocketful of sources I’d use so I’m good. Plus after I’m done with current stash (another year or two) I think it’s time to hang it up, nothing but test for me.


Notice how Maxmuscle is and has been posting in the Farmaton sub a lot as well. Sure he is a vet but he is a vet of ASF. He is def a shill.
At least you guys try to call out the bullshit and that is all you can do for the noobs over there. The shit admin and the shit mods will keep covering up for shit sources and popped sources.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 13, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Farmaton sounds like farm brewed gear...


Oh my god. You are too much mindless. So funny! Geezus.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh my god. You are too much mindless. So funny! Geezus.


New avi huh? Funny.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh my god. You are too much mindless. So funny! Geezus.


Thanks I aim to share my sense of humor with you all!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 13, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Thanks I aim to share my sense of humor with you all!


It wasn’t funny. Your sense of humor is the same as a retarded 5 year old.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It wasn’t funny. Your sense of humor is the same as a retarded 5 year old.


He is gonna like this post


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He is gonna like this post


Of course. He likes everything.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It wasn’t funny. Your sense of humor is the same as a retarded 5 year old.


That's only from your point of view and you are entitled to it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 13, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> That's only from your point of view and you are entitled to it.


Nobody thinks your funny. They mostly ignore you.


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah I linked it.
> I’m not sure how anybody can read their responses, how they handle the situation, and see how unstable farm is and still use them.
> All they are is a giant red flag,
> They will without a doubt dismiss any bad tests from paying customers. They’ll call them haters or trolls or paid shills and say it’s fake.


I tried giving your hplc thread a kick in the nuts to jump start it and get on track. Doubt it’ll do anything.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 13, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> I tried giving your hplc thread a kick in the nuts to jump start it and get on track. Doubt it’ll do anything.


I saw that. I appreciate it. I hope more people jump in there. 
If I comment there I’m banned.


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m kinda in a mood. I’m heading to the alpha sigma forum next. When they got there they claimed to have raw and finished testing on all products but when I asked to see I got a scolding from them and the members. If I recall there was talk of Jano not being trustworthy or them saying source testing there own gear can’t be trusted. Ironically I just noticed they posted a recent testing of anavar by Jano. If folks can’t see they that BS it’s all a lost cause, but like I said I’m in a mood….


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 13, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> I’m kinda in a mood. I’m heading to the alpha sigma forum next. When they got there they claimed to have raw and finished testing on all products but when I asked to see I got a scolding from them and the members. If I recall there was talk of Jano not being trustworthy or them saying source testing there own gear can’t be trusted. Ironically I just noticed they posted a recent testing of anavar by Jano. If folks can’t see they that BS it’s all a lost cause, but like I said I’m in a mood….


It’s always the same excuses. When it comes to Jano he’s not reliable unless the tests are good. Show them an alternative like lab4tox and it gets ignored


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 13, 2022)

I believe I did mention Lab4tox in that early thread but I think the whole thread has been deleted. Don’t quote me on that I didn’t look real hard to find it but I did take a quick look and didn’t see it.


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, looks like farm boy deleted that thread


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Well, looks like farm boy deleted that thread


Did you and @RiR0 see the Scammed? thread over there. Who was it that said that ASF is a treasure? Wes stuck his foot in his mouth again (this time not about a dumb conspiracy theory) and Sherk said dont speak for the rest of us bro cuz ASF doesnt test or vet shit and plenty have been scammed by ASF sources who get ASF mod protection.

The site is truly a joke.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Did you and @RiR0 see the Scammed? thread over there. Who was it that said that ASF is a treasure? Wes stuck his foot in his mouth again (this time not about a dumb conspiracy theory) and Sherk said dont speak for the rest of us bro cuz ASF doesnt test or vet shit and plenty have been scammed by ASF sources who get ASF mod protection.
> 
> The site is truly a joke.


What is it that’s making them speak out now? 
It all started with the farmaton shit. 
Something has gotta be going on behind the scenes and I’m almost positive it’s about farmaton.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What is it that’s making them speak out now?
> It all started with the farmaton shit.
> Something has gotta be going on behind the scenes and I’m almost positive it’s about farmaton.


Did you also see that IMO bizarre post from RAT admin promoting some pin site?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What is it that’s making them speak out now?
> It all started with the farmaton shit.
> Something has gotta be going on behind the scenes and I’m almost positive it’s about farmaton.


Calm down there Nancy Drew. I can see your boner from all the way over here. 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Calm down there Nancy Drew. I can see your boner from all the way over here. 😂


LOL, I don't know bout @RiR0 but
I just want to know how many more people ASF admin will RAT out.

The fight to help the noobs over there seems to be a losing battle and pretty much always has been.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Did you also see that IMO bizarre post from RAT admin promoting some pin site?


No didn’t see that one


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Calm down there Nancy Drew. I can see your boner from all the way over here. 😂


I sent you that pic in private and confidence


----------



## Send0 (Apr 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, I don't know bout @RiR0 but
> I just want to know how many more people ASF admin will RAT out.
> 
> The fight to help the noobs over there seems to be a losing battle and pretty much always has been.


I'm just having fun 😂. Honestly I want to know too.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm just having fun 😂. Honestly I want to know too.


I have a feeling if I post on that one over that I’ll definitely get a ban


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 14, 2022)

Sherk has always been alright in my book


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Sherk has always been alright in my book


The second post in the thread by Wes was absolutely disgusting and defines the vast majority of mods and the RAT admin on that shit board. Since Sherk doesn't agree with him, he questions why Sherk is a mod.
Remember though, anyone that doesn't agree with Wes should be hung (not hung like @Send0 but hung from a noose).

Ive had a few beefs with Sherk before but over the last year or so he does seem to stand up against shit sources.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Shrek just called out old naps in his list of shit sponsors past and present


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 14, 2022)

Wes’s load of BS is exactly why salespeople have a bad reputation


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 14, 2022)

He also called out Pomp’s. Didn’t know they use to sponsor there.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 14, 2022)

I know Inmann is probably boiling lol

I've been screen shotting that thread for when the delete it or move it to the mod subforum


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 14, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I know Inmann is probably boiling lol
> 
> I've been screen shotting that thread for when the delete it or move it to the mod subforum


That forum is so corrupt. The only “vetting” that they do is to see if the sponsorship cheque cleared.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> He also called out Pomp’s. Didn’t know they use to sponsor there.


They did when BOP had their site issues.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Wes’s load of BS is exactly why salespeople have a bad reputation


Wes is a misinformation master. No matter the topic he twists the truth to fit his agenda. The majority of what he says is pure bullshit.
Plenty of echo chamber idiots on ASF eat that shit up daily and ask for seconds.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I know Inmann is probably boiling lol
> 
> I've been screen shotting that thread for when the delete it or move it to the mod subforum


Shit the best threads are when him and other mods get triggered.
I can remember Wes vs Tommygunz and also Wes vs Montego

Then you got Multi chiming in about the OP on that thread insinuating he may have been trying to show that ASF is a shit scam site with shit mods and if that was his purpose then he succeeded.

Multi, I know you watch here too and duh! Sometimes you grifters need a reminder that you suck and the noobs need to be made aware. We actually do care about people and that is why we do what we do, exposing shit like you and the majority of ASF mods and certainly the ownership.

Yeah, I bet that thread doesn't last much longer. Like many have said it displays what people that have been around a while already know.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Awwww shit. @Obscured78 and HighestFuel firing bullets. Let it all hang out. I get caught up myself when guys like Sherk and Multislacking and some of other mods try to act like your friend and all the sudden change their tune.  I was referring to PSL when I mentioned my beef with Sherk before.

Multi just a week ago threatened to ban @RiR0 if he couldn't get off Farmaton and now he's acting like a BFF mod that cares for the people. He doesn't I promise you that.

Here are two terrific posts from @Obscured78 and HighestFuel. I do also remember @Sherk complaining about people dogging Blackroids and threatening to ban. He had to get scammed by them first to finally say anything. He also backed up PSL for the longest time and even though I got banned for trolling in the PIT it was also at the same time I was arguing with him about what a shit lab PSL is. Coincidence?


@Obscured78 to @Sherk  : Since you’re naming names let’s not forget PSL forged fake lab reports from I believe Lab4tox and when they were caught red handed they had one of their reps create a phony username claiming to be a rep from Lab4tox (or whichever laboratory it was) to verify the results of the forged report. Doesn’t get much lower than that. That’s as low as scamming. Yet they are still here. How is that for vetting?

HighestFuel to @Sherk: Remember when I was screaming SCAM on them (blackroids), and you consistently and persistently kept defending them? I was threatened with a ban, and I think Hugh Jasool WAS banned? Good times! But love how you're rebranding now!

@Sherk, you are our tiny man hero now at least until your next rebrand you scum.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Confession time... There is one source I use on ASF. I won't say who.. because not a source board and I won't vouch for a source anyway, but their raws have always been quality. Although I confess I only had my first order tested.
> 
> Only time I check ASF now is to see if said source is running a sale.. although now I've bought so much from them that they will send a message to my secure email asking if I need anything in the sale.
> 
> ASF is a shit forum. I remember for the longest time they didn't even have an SSL certificate for their site, so it would always throw up security messages in the browser. I mean who the fuck is too cheap to buy an SSL certificate?





Send0 said:


> Confession time... There is one source I use on ASF. I won't say who.. because not a source board and I won't vouch for a source anyway, but their raws have always been quality. Although I confess I only had my first order tested.
> 
> Only time I check ASF now is to see if said source is running a sale.. although now I've bought so much from them that they will send a message to my secure email asking if I need anything in the sale.
> 
> ASF is a shit forum. I remember for the longest time they didn't even have an SSL certificate for their site, so it would always throw up security messages in the browser. I mean who the fuck is too cheap to buy an SSL certificate?


I have a confession to make: I order my raw cocaine powder from them


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> I have a confession to make: I order my raw cocaine powder from them


and yet this would surprise no one


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 14, 2022)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 14, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> I have a confession to make: I order my raw cocaine powder from them



Fish scale for the win 
ha ha


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

@RiR0 @Obscured78 any news on what the post was that got the thread exposing the shit sources on ASF deleted in The Pit, where anything goes but also you can get banned for trolling and it seems if you say anything bad about PSL (which was in this thread) the thread won't last?

@Sherk get your scumbag ass in the 'lame' thread and start asking questions you tiny bitch. Remember, right now you are acting like the hero. Tomorrow you will cover up for shit sources again you tiny bitch.
Multislacking, you too you fake cunt. You signed up to be a faggot mod on ASF and you indeed have become a shady cunt and now you stand for this bullshit? Fuck you, you fake motherfucker.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @RiR0 @Obscured78 any news on what the post was that got thread exposing the shit sources on ASF deleted in The Pit, where anything goes but also you can get banned for trolling and it seems if you say anything bad about PSL (which was in this thread) the thread won't last?
> 
> @Sherk get your scumbag ass in that thread and start asking questions you tiny bitch. Remember, right now you are acting like the hero. Tomorrow you will cover up for shit sources again you tiny bitch.


I’ll bet it was Wes that deleted it. 
Wes asked why could asf do better and I said requiring hplc reports and not letting sources moderate their subs


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll bet it was Wes that deleted it.
> Wes asked why could asf do better and I said requiring hplc reports and not letting sources moderate their subs


You may be right. Wes can't stand anything that proves what he spews is complete bullshit. He is all against the censorship that has come down on him through social media for him being a nutcase but he is all for censorship to cover up for shady sources and he knows full well he is wrong.


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 16, 2022)

No clue but yeah I think it was Wes


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> No clue but yeah I think it was Wes


Yep he can’t stand to get called out on his bullshit


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

@Sherk not quite the response expected from the hero of the day you slimy piece of shit. ASF continues to be a corrupt joke.

So, no rules were broken but the thread was deleted anyway? How about stating why you two faced cunt? Some of us already know the truth so stop with the lies.
Also your statement of most people on that shit forum respect the rules the RAT admin has made?

I don't think people respect it when a known RAT keeps popped sources open on his forum for weeks and protects shady sources.

@Sherk you keep showing your true colors. Go fuck yourself and then go fuck Multislacking while your at it too. Bunch of two faced fake cunts.


----------



## Obscured78 (Apr 16, 2022)

I don’t have any issue with Sherk, unless he deleted it then at least an explanation would be nice.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

My guess is if @Sherk is telling the truth, it was Multislacking who deleted the thread you know cuz he thinks its the right thing. Good old Multislacking looking out for the RAT owner and the shady sources.

However, @Sherk is known to lie. There is a very good chance he deleted the thread or possibly @Vision because of the PSL content.
Who do you guys think really deleted all those source threads?


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> My guess is if @Sherk is telling the truth, it was Multislacking who deleted the thread you know cuz he thinks its the right thing. Good old Multislacking looking out for the RAT owner and the shady sources.
> 
> However, @Sherk is known to lie. There is a very good chance he deleted the thread or possibly @Vision because of the PSL content.
> Who do you guys think really deleted all those source threads?


I think it was Multi because it showed a mod calling out some sources and also calling out another super mod.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think it was Multi because it showed a mod calling out some sources and also calling out another super mod.


Multi is my top guess. I know you guys like him but he is no better than the other shit mods, well slightly better but bottom line is he doesn't care about exposing shit sources.

He will protect shit sources at the cost of noobs. In my eyes, that makes him a piece of shit and I can say from my own experience that he will indeed act like a hero/friend but he won't hesitate to stab you in the back. His actions prove he doesn't care about member safety.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

It’s crazy that a couple of members are complaining about that thread. 
Even RotIron had jump in and throw a couple of us and this forum in there. 
I guess he’s happy with protecting sources,


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s crazy that a couple of members are complaining about that thread.
> Even RotIron had jump in and throw a couple of us and this forum in there.
> I guess he’s happy with protecting sources,


You should start a thread asking if PSL has stopped faking reports. I bet that would go over well. Sherk repped PSL for a long time and referred to it like they handled their business well but he forgot to mention how they sold fake omnadren, faked reports and often had underdosed shit product.

9 years for PureShitLabs @Sherk you tiny 1/2 pint bitch? Fuck you two faced scumbag.

In case anyone is wondering @Sherk checks this forum daily (Multi too) which is why I am giving him a piece of my mind. I wish that coward would explain himself off of ASF but he is too much of a cunt to do it. Shit I'd even be willing to talk to him man to 1/2 man in PM if he found his balls.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s crazy that a couple of members are complaining about that thread.
> Even RotIron had jump in and throw a couple of us and this forum in there.
> I guess he’s happy with protecting sources,


@Rot-Iron66 get in here and speak your mind


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> @Rot-Iron66 get in here and speak your mind


Well he did say it wasn't really an issue but he did post it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well he did say it wasn't really an issue but he did post it.


I just want to hear the point of view from a 70yo man who's never really ran anything but test... ie he probably doesn't buy much from any sources


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well he did say it wasn't really an issue but he did post it.


He specifically mentioned ugbb. He sucks as much asf and conspiracy dick as anybody else there


----------



## bigrobbie (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s his excuse or response to not testing


WTF?!? I get hplc testing is a pain in the ass but to react that way...I dunno WTF!
I hope you had a chance to mention otc (except herbal supplements and such) are FDA regulated, that is their the one's seeing the HPLC testing on those products. 
BANNED! That is the most facist, shady and suspicious reaction EVER.
I'm sorry man. 
Hey, you are now on a WAY better forum so you win.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He specifically mentioned ugbb. He sucks as much asf and conspiracy dick as anybody else there


I can't argue with that. He does have a propensity for that board. I don't get it. 

Him and I only ever really went back and forth on politics and that isn't enough for me to dislike someone. He seems ok here but yeah that post was a bit sketch.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 16, 2022)

@Rot-Iron66 why did you even feel the need to get involved at all? It’s not ugbb vs asf. How can you honestly miss the point of the thing?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I just want to hear the point of view from a 70yo man who's never really ran anything but test... ie he probably doesn't buy much from any sources


You know what I still don't understand to this day?  People always say test is cheap to make blah blah blah. 

Why do sources still have so much issue getting it right with test?  Ive seen sources sell something as test that turned out to pretty much be oil only. Why scam on something so cheap? I've never understood this but Ive seen a ton of sources either scam on purpose or shit brew test.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 16, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I just want to hear the point of view from a 70yo man who's never really ran anything but test... ie he probably doesn't buy much from any sources


Rot-Iron is like 55 I believe...not 70.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 16, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy you have been summoned.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Rot-Iron is like 55 I believe...not 70.


Well then you're wrong. 

Hold my beer, I'll get you a screen shot from 2020 🙂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Rot-Iron is like 55 I believe...not 70.


Shut the fuck up. I’ll bet if I go look at ASF you are yucking it up with the same guys everyone is calling out here. Pick a side you fucking pussy. 

Conviction <—- look that word up and start using it. Then you *might* actually get some respect.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

Gimme my beer back


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Rot-Iron is like 55 I believe...not 70.


I'll admit when I'm wrong.  Further digging through his posts, the "66' in his post is his birth year. Guess he just doesnt correct typo's, there was another one he mentioned 60's as well. Still old enough to be my daddy though 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 17, 2022)

Edit: Nevermind. Dumb ?


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 17, 2022)

Just logged in after 2 years, and 133 messages trying to sell me crap. Site just as bad or worse than professional muscle. 

I don't know why y'all even bother trying to do the right thing there exposing sources, it's corrupt to the core obviously. I don't see anything changing, ever.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 17, 2022)

Is anyone really surprised that ASF and its mods are corrupt as fuck?  I mean, it’s not like they go out of their way to hide it.  I get what you guys are doing but why bother?  You could make the best points ever made and burn their entire argument and counterpoints  to the ground and they’d just delete the thread and carry on like nothing ever happened. It’s a lost cause.

That forum is a cesspit that’s owned by a known rat and moderated by people who would sell their own mothers to get some free gear.  It will never change because there’s money to be made in doing what they’re doing.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Apr 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll bet it was Wes that deleted it.
> Wes asked why could asf do better and I said requiring hplc reports and not letting sources moderate their subs



It's easier and more profitable to pretend that every source there is g2g. Requiring HPLC results would lead to fakes from testing companies that don't exist, or cherry picked results like PSL has in a couple of their threads.


----------

